# How Many Bibles Do You Own?



## bookslover (Feb 14, 2015)

I've been doing some house cleaning and re-arranging of late.

One of my tasks was to gather up all the Bibles my late wife and I had acquired since we were married in 1980. To my astonishment (and amusement), going through the house, I piled up no fewer than 26 complete Bibles and several New-Testament-and-Psalms. I have now edited this pile down to 7 Bibles: my main reading Bible (ESV) a large print (12.75-point type!) ESV, my late wife's old NASB Bible from 1980 (because it has very many of her handwritten notes in it), 2 other NASB's (because she inscribed them to me - sentimental value), plus a NKJV and an ASV. The rest of the Bibles and Bible portions have been disposed of.

So - how many Bibles do you have?


----------



## whirlingmerc (Feb 14, 2015)

My guess is 6 to 10 if you count pocket NT's. I did buy lots of crates of Bibles and give them away but I don't have much reason to have lots at home


----------



## Edward (Feb 14, 2015)

Without wandering around counting them, 
4 ESV (incl 1 app and 1 e-book)
3 KJV (incl 1 ebook)(should be a Gideon pocket NT + Ps around here somewhere, but I haven't seen it in a while. 
NKJV
RSV
NET
TEV 
Old NIV (plus at least one pocket NT left over from my old EE days)

Would have to look around to see what else I have, I think the rest belong to my wife or daughter. There may be a one or two old family Bibles around somewhere.


----------



## Jack K (Feb 14, 2015)

I count 35. That's omitting Bibles in the house that are used primarily by other family members, and omitting digital Bibles loaded onto computing devices. It includes a stack of 18 that I have in a closet because I used to lead a neighborhood Bible study for which I provided the books. Without all those, it would be 17.

Several of them I haven't opened in years.


----------



## AndrewOfCymru (Feb 14, 2015)

4 AV
2 Geneva
2 ESV
1 NASB
Plus a couple of New Testaments and some e-bibles. 

I will probably buy the The Reformation Heritage KJV Study Bible then that will be it.


----------



## KeithW (Feb 14, 2015)

5 years ago I was down to 2 Bibles. I gave my extras to a local group called Bible Foundation which distributes Bible and Bible fragments all over the world. (I wonder if they are still active.) My church had a collection box out for them. I have since purchased a large print KJV and a Tyndale New Testament. And my grandfather's German Bible has been handed down to me. So I am up to 5. But now I always read in electronic form.


----------



## joebonni63 (Feb 14, 2015)

lets see i have a few:

1-esv goat skin very nice
1-esv hard back study bible
1-esv 1st ed reformation study bible
6-king james various
2-new king james
1-1560 geneva bible
1-message catholic version
1-NASB lp thinline
1-1599 geneva bible tolle leg press
1-KJV thomas nelson goat skin 
1-greek new testament
1-greek septuigent

and yes i want to get rid of some...........
i want make either the goat skin esv or the 1560 geneva my everyday bible or both


----------



## bookslover (Feb 15, 2015)

I should mention that my main reading Bible is the ESV Large Print Thinline. The type is 10.5-point, so it's a nice larger size than usual, yet it's one of the Thinlines, so it doesn't feel like I'm carrying a brick. A nice combination that really works for me.


----------



## aadebayo (Feb 15, 2015)

We probably have about 10 bibles between us


----------



## Steve Curtis (Feb 15, 2015)

I have but one. Several others in digital format, but only one physical Bible.


----------



## JimmyH (Feb 15, 2015)

I refuse to answer on the grounds that it may incriminate me .......  I have more than I need, or probably should have. I'm embarrassed to say, and I don't really know. Given quite a few to friends though.


----------



## SeanPatrickCornell (Feb 16, 2015)

1 Geneva
1 KJV
1 NKJV Life Application Study Bible
1 ESV
1 NIV Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible
1 HCSB
1 NASB
1 Nestle Aland 28th Edition Greek New Testament
1 United Bible Societies 5 Greek New Testament
1 Mounce Interlinear Greek New Testament
1 Septuagint

On the way, 1 ESV Reformation Study Bible


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Feb 16, 2015)

1 ESV 
1 ESV Reformation Study Bible
1 HCSB
1 NKJV
1 NASB
1 KJV
1 The Interlinear Bible {Jay Green}
1 NKJV soul winners NT


----------



## Jake (Feb 16, 2015)

What I use regularly: KJV 1611 with modern typeface, Reformation Study Bible (ESV)
What I have on my shelf as well: MYLT New Testament, KJV Key Words Study Bible
What I have in storage: NIV84, NKJV Nelson SB, NRSV Oxford Annotated SB, MEB/KJV/TLB/ASV parallel Bible, NCV (my main Bible in middle school ish years), GW

Nowadays I use my phone/computer so much too, even for family worship sometimes.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Feb 16, 2015)

I recently gave one away on the grounds I never use it.

Off the top of my head:

NKJV - broken and 'retired' preaching Bible
- Current preaching Bible
Macarthur study Bible
Minister's Study Bible
Hardback that I keep in the car door compartment for pastoral work if out without my bag etc

KJV - a tiny one
- the one given to me on my baptism
- a massive TBS one for preaching from when in churches that use it
- TBS 1611-2011 commemorative edition

NASB x2

HCSB x1

ESV x1

NIV 1984 x1
NIV 2011 x1

Amplified x1

NLT x1

CEV x1

MLB x1

Tyndale's x1

And probably a few other odd AVs and NKJVs on low shelves etc that I've forgotten...

so, about 20-25


----------



## SeanAnderson (Feb 16, 2015)

You all have so many Bibles!

I have an ESV, my first Bible, a gift when I first became a Christian, which is now dog-eared after being dragged everywhere and shoved in bags, and this is the Bible I use when I attend a Bible study group; and a Cambridge KJV, which I take good care of and read mainly at home.

Other than that, I use eSword, which is great for comparing different versions. My favourites include Young's Literal Translation, the original Luther Bible in German, the Dutch Statenvertaling and the Wessex (Anglo-Saxon) gospels. I also make use of the BibleHub website, which has Greek and Hebrew interlinear versions. You can tell I'm a language lover.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Feb 16, 2015)

I have about 35 total. They're mostly the various translations (NET, NASB, NKJV, NLT, etc.) which I use for comparative study/research for preaching, counseling, or seminary. Most of them have been gifts, come to think of it. 

A few particular treasures among them:

A leather "Spirit of the Reformation" study Bible which my wife gave to me shortly before my ordination. It's falling apart but I love it. 

A hardback 1599 Geneva Bible. This volume (a gift) has been a source of great joy. 

A beautiful leather bound facsimile of Tyndale's NT (1526), also a gift. 

My Greek NT. That semester in seminary, I didn't have the funds for a printed Greek NT (though I had an electronic edition). The next week, a man walked into our classroom with a box full of Greek NT's, put it down on the table and announced, "These are gifts for this Greek class from someone in our church." God provides!


----------



## Rich Koster (Feb 16, 2015)

18 hardcopy, 11 electronic, and a bunch of fragments memorized.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Feb 16, 2015)

Rich Koster said:


> and a bunch of fragments memorized.



The best kind of Bible to own, because then it will own you in the best kind of way!


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 16, 2015)

OK, how embarrassing. My wife says that this is worse than a woman and her shoes . . .

1 ESV Lutheran Study Bible (Leather)
1 ESV Lutheran Study Bible (Trutone)
2 ESV Allan Goatskin Reader’s Edition (Red)
1 ESV Allan Goatskin Single Column (Blue)
1 ESV MacArthur Study Bible (leather)
1 Geneva Bible (hard)
1 Geneva Bible (replica)
1 KJV 12” x 17” replica of 1611
1 KJV hardbound replica
1 KJV Allan Lonprimer Goatskin (Blue)
1 KJV leather (black)
1 KJV leather (cordova)
1 KJV leather (reader’s edition)
1 KJV New Scofield (leather)
1 KJV Windsor Leather with Metrical Psalms
1 NKJV Leather (thinline)
1 NKJV Reformation Study Bible (leather)
1 Helige Schrift (old leather)
1 HCSB (leather thinline)
1 CEB (trutone)
1 Robinson Pierpont Majority Greek Text (hardback)
1 UBS Reader’s Edition Greek New Testament (leather)
1 Majority Greek Interlinear New Testament (trutone)
1 Parallel NET/Nestle Greek New Testament (leather)
More than 45 in digital format in various Bible software and iPhone editions.

I have given away a bunch of Bibles (mostly hardbacks) to get down to this library.

Of the leather Bibles, the Allan ones are the most luxurious (and expensive), the TBS Windsor was the least expensive and the best value. A few of these belong to my wife.

Since my favorites are the single column blue ESV Allan and the Blue Allan KJV it is probably time to sell the mint condition red Allan Reader's Edition ESV if anyone is interested (with the original box).


----------



## Nebrexan (Feb 17, 2015)

If you're looking for homes for unused Bibles, here's a personal plug for Christian Resources International. I've sent several boxes of Bibles and Christian books to them. From their Mission/Vision page:



> In our experience, most American Christians own more than one Bible and often have several laying around. When we compare that with the fact that many pastors and missionaries don’t have a Bible of their own at all, we are compelled to do something about it. To that end, CRI’s companions collect and ship multiple millions of books each year to pastors and missionaries in other countries through our Michigan headquarters. In addition, we host missionaries at our International Resource Center – a 10,000 square-foot facility where missionaries can find the resources they need most.


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 17, 2015)

Between the two of us, we've got about 40, along with some audio versions. This includes around 10 that either were gifts or likely won't be given away due to sentimental reasons even though they may not be in good repair. I did have more but I've gotten rid of a good many study Bibles in the past couple of years.


----------



## joebonni63 (Feb 18, 2015)

New Update I am using the 1599 Geneva Bible hard cover 1st edition. This will be my full time bible and no others I like the type set and the notes are out of the way so if I want them they are there if not then next page. I really stress this bible to everyone not because we are Reformed but because it flows. So if you are looking for a perfect word for word bible its this one and they are not very much. I also noticed that the binding on the hard cover is done very well that it is not coming apart like most hard backs do today. Looks like I will be selling a lot of bibles here pretty soon.


----------



## Logan (Feb 18, 2015)

joebonni63 said:


> I am using the 1599 Geneva Bible hard cover 1st edition.



Whoah, where'd you pick that up? Must have cost a fortune 

I'm assuming you mean the Tolle Lege Press edition? I actually find the type a little thin for my taste, combined with thin pages that let the text bleed through. So I use the Kindle version. Unfortunately it doesn't have any table of contents for chapters (just books) so finding a particular chapter can be a challenge.


----------



## MusicMan (Feb 18, 2015)

3 ESV ( thin, pocket and study)
1 NASB 77
2 NIV 84
1 NKJV 
2 HCSB ( study, thinline)
3 KJV
1 parallel (KJV, NASB, AMP, NIV 84)
1 parallel (KIV, RSV, NASB, AMP)

So....12, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick (Feb 18, 2015)

Probably 15-20 (including Bibles owned by family members). KJV, ESV, NKJV, HCSB, NASB in various formats. When I switch Bibles or no longer have a use for one (replaced ESV Study for RH KJV Study for example) I add them to backpacks for the homeless. They go in their with toiletry items, notebooks, towels, blankets, etc.


----------



## BroCharlie (Feb 22, 2015)

*46*

I love Bibles, and I love to (read MUST) study them. 

I sincerely try to be willing to give them away as much as keeping them, though I do admit to having a couple favorites I wish to hold onto, mostly as they were gifts from my wife. I can safely say that I have given away as many as I now own, possibly more.

*Favorites:*
1526 (Facsimile) Tyndale NT x1 (leather)
1599 Geneva Bible Patriot’s Edition x1 (hard)
2003 reprint 1611 King James x1 (leather)
Cambridge Concord King James x1 (leather) 
Local Church Note Takers King James x1 (leather) 
Bibli Hebraica Stuttgartensia x1 (hard)
Delitzsch Hebrew Gospels x1 (hard)

*General Use:*
King James Bibles:
Key word Study x1 (leather)
Expositors x1 (leather)
Defined x1 (leather)
Life Application x1 (leather)
Chronological Life Application x1 (hard)
Various KJV x5

New King James x2

*ESV:*
Pocket x1 (soft)
ESV Study Bible x1 (hard)
MacArthur Study Bible x1 (leather)
Reformation Study Bible (R.C. Sproul) x1 (hard)
Various x3

*For Reference:*
12 volume Interpreters Bible x1 (hard)
The Living Bible x1 (paper)
NET Bible First Edition x1 (leather)
Amplified Bible x1 (paper)
MEV x1 (hard)
Complete Jewish Bible x1 (paper)
Interlinear x2 (KJV/NASB), (Greek/KJV)
1922 James Moffatt x1 (hard)
1901 ASV x1 (hard)
NRSV x1 (hard)
HCSB x1 (hard)
1984 NIV x1 (paper)
1961 Oxford New English Bible x1 (hard)
Good News Bible x 2 (1 hard, 1 paper)
Dake KJV x2 (leather)

*Curiosities:*
1978 Picture Bible x1 (paper)
2010 Action Bible x1 (hard)

Multiple Electronic versions via PC, and Android: Logos, WordSearch, ESword, MySword, YOUVersion.


----------



## jprince (Feb 22, 2015)

Without counting:
3 ESV
1 KJV
1 NKJV
2 NIV
1 NLT

So eight, but I'm sure I have more.


----------



## lukeh021471 (Feb 24, 2015)

for me

paper:

2 esv
2 KJV
1 NKJV
2 niv
1 net
1 geneva
1 nlt
1 NASB
2 greek readers
2 gnt
1 na27
1 Bibli Hebraica Stuttgartensia
1 hebrews reader
1 Septuagint interlinear
1 Vulgate

digital:

many many


----------



## Elisabeth (Mar 8, 2015)

I don't own many bibles - I have one Norwegian 1930 translation, it used to be my grandmother's bible. I have a KJV, and I'm going to buy the ESV.  I ususally read the Young's literal translation and Weymouth's new testament as well, but I use an online resource to read them.


----------

